# Daily Chat - August 23, 2015



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Can you believe how quick this month is going!

Happy Sunday all you wonderful artists. 

Well my Son Jim took all the kids to his house last night and I have not heard from them since. :vs_smirk: Love my grandkids, but I love peace and quiet too.

I think later today I'm going to practice strokes to make flowers on some card paper that I give the kids to paint on. I'm going to be painting nothing but flowers for awhile, I want to prefect my technique so I think my pictures will be getting a bit boring to you all....but heck I know you can handle it.

Everyone have a great day and be sure to share it with all of us.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

My oldest son took me up to Austin last night. 

I loved the sunset over the lake...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OH How gorgeous. Do I have your permission to try to paint this some day. I love the hot colors!!!!!!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

TerryCurley said:


> OH How gorgeous. Do I have your permission to try to paint this some day. I love the hot colors!!!!!!


Absolutely. This is a perfect spot in Austin, Texas. (Oasis)


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

YAAAYY! My sunday was awful! Everything went wrong ^^ 

Dagh... just wanna sleep.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey everybody..oh yeah!1 good Sunday for creating 2 comics and eating 3 pizzas ...:laugh: lol @Erilia and I are just sharing out funny comics..but her comics are just funnier..:vs_laugh:
@Cricket VS that cool drink is making me thirsty @[email protected]
@FanKi aww..everything's going to be fine buddy..bad things doesn't last long...sending good vibes to yah! :biggrin:

Have a great Sunday evening everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

@FanKi Yes Melody is right you'll feel better soon, I promise !
@Melody Jeoulex You're too sweet ! I love your comics, they are so cute and funny ! And I'm Bacon's biggest fan ! :vs_love:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

FanKi said:


> YAAAYY! My sunday was awful! Everything went wrong ^^
> 
> Dagh... just wanna sleep.


eeeeh mine too :becca::becca:irtDOG::fitz::angrily_smileys:ippie:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

@Asancta sending good vibes to you girl! :vs_box:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Asancta said:


> eeeeh mine too :becca::becca:irtDOG::fitz::angrily_smileys:ippie:


I hope you'll have a good day tomorrow ! Courage friend !


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Boring Sunday here, but did accomplish some art. Finished my giraffe, and worked more on the fairy. 

Needed to do a million other things, but bah! :vs_smirk:

Hope your tomorrow is better @FanKi :vs-kiss:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry about your Sunday Asancta. Today will be much better.:laugh:


----------

